# 220 gal/840 L tank journal



## canart (Jul 2, 2005)

Hi there, after some time I'm coming with a new tank project. I would like to show you all the project step by step with pictures. Here we go 

The stand area marked...

















The floating floor cutted...

















...and removed...

















Cutting the aerated concrete blocks...it's easy with hand saw









growing...



































...and growing...



































front steel beam in place...


























back steel beam placed. I drilled the wall through behind the stand and attached the beam with steel fasteners to the wall. The reason is to distribute the tank weight to the wall not only to the floor. 

















The wall behind the stand drilled through. On the left, there is a kitchen and the washers will be hidden behind the kitchen unit.








the kitchen unit is in place and the only thing you can see in the kitchen is domed cap nut :wink: 








supporting OSB board in place...

















styrene blocks on the board...


















That's all for now. I have to wait for the tank...it will arrive this Saturday :dancing: 
Then I will make the stand facing, doors, canopy with lighting, back to nature background and internal part of filtration.
Hope you enjoy! :wink:


----------



## Moody Fish (Sep 20, 2009)

A very professional looking job so far. What are you planing to stock?


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

Very nice start - Looking forward to the future updates :thumb:


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

i like the look.. nice touch with the beams :thumb:


----------



## Coln (Dec 17, 2007)

Solid looking build, what size is the tank


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

OSB might not be your best option. If it gets wet, it's gonna swell up pretty badly. If you're doing a glass tank, you may not even need the wood there. Acrylic will def need something. Looks good otherwise.


----------



## canart (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks all!

Coln: The tank dimensions are 190(L)*63(W)*70(H) cm / 75*25*27"



mithesaint said:


> OSB might not be your best option. If it gets wet, it's gonna swell up pretty badly. If you're doing a glass tank, you may not even need the wood there. Acrylic will def need something. Looks good otherwise.


It is a waterproof board and the cuts will be sealed. The tank will be a glass one. I always used to use the wood board under the tanks and no problem.


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

nice build, looking forward to more progress.


----------



## canart (Jul 2, 2005)

Moody Fish said:


> A very professional looking job so far. What are you planing to stock?


Sorry, I've forgotten to answer. It's quite hard decision. I would like to put there 2 Tropheus variants. 1-st will be Ikolas and the second one I really thinking hard. Probably T. sp. mpimbwe "Red Cheek". I would like to avoid the similar colouration like Ikola but I can't use any red and black variants and moori is questionable. Most of the moori variants are some yellow spot or light belly which is very risky for the crossbreeding. I will see. I will start a new topic about the stocking  It's here


----------



## canart (Jul 2, 2005)

Finally, the tank is sitting on the stand :dancing:


----------



## fishEH (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice build. Are you going to skin the stand with wood or leave it as pictured? I kind of like it as is, kind of a modern industrial look.

Also, what are you going to do for filtration? Is the tank drilled?


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

personaly i like the stand as is.. wouldnt change a thing .. all those walnut casings with covings ect are so old fashioned.


----------



## canart (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks fishEH and zazz!

I will cover the stand with a white thin hardboard. I know what you mean but it seems too raw for me. We have really modern type of living room but all the things...cables, filters, etc. under the tank need to be hidden...so I will do a full covered stand. The final result should look like this 








I borrowed the tank pic from Ssssssspit_Fire  I hope it's OK.


----------



## Coln (Dec 17, 2007)

That would look the business, would def hide cables and filters
gonna be a top tank :thumb:


----------



## canart (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks Coln! I hope :wink:


----------



## canart (Jul 2, 2005)

Hi, here is a small progress 

The board under the tank sealed, some wood added into the U steel brace in front and raw canopy construction is made. 









covering/facing the stand. Left side is already covered and front part is fixed.









left side and front of the stand covered 









some detais









and here we go :dancing: back to the nature - malawi white 200x60 cm and 3 modules (C, M, N) are at home :wink:


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow...how much was that bad boy??? I am referring to the BTN background. If you don't mind me asking...


----------



## canart (Jul 2, 2005)

mightyevil: PM :wink:


----------



## fishEH (Sep 15, 2008)

What are you going to do for filtration? Is there room between the back of the tank and the wall for pipes? Is the tank drilled?


----------



## canart (Jul 2, 2005)

The filtration will be covered by an external canister Eheim 2228, internal module in-built filter with a powerhead and the whole room behind the background will be utilized for another big internal filter with powerhead. I will try but I think an external canister filter will not be necessary. The room behind the background is about 30-50 L in volume so I think it will be more than enough  The tank isn't drilled.
Everything will be documented in pictures.


----------



## LSBoost (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice setup.. can't wait to see the internal filter behind the background & the background in place.


----------



## canart (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks LSBoost!
The background and modules are in place, I have to fill the gaps between the modules and bcg and empty space below the background as it is only 60 cm (23.6") in height and the tank is 70 cm (27.5")...the space below the bcg is about 6 cm (2.3").


----------



## canart (Jul 2, 2005)

Hi everyone!

I'm back again  I know maybe you have forgotten this tank journal but this delay was caused by the most amazing thing in my life...our little girl Zoe was born at the end of the May :dancing: , so we had to prepare all that things needed for her and there is a lot of work after her birth :wink: So the tank had to wait a little bit. Anyway, I found some time to work at the tank and now it's almost finished. Only the canopy needs some work (lights installation). I will upload all the pics step-by-step.

Here is the background fixed and ready to glue.




































Putting the silicone


















Right wall should be covered by the modules so I had to adjust 2 modules, cut and glue them together to create 1 big rock. Here are those 2 modules.









This module will be cut by the blue line...the second one needs only small adjustment in shape.









and both modules glued together


















bottom side with suction screen









I drilled the holes in side of the smaller module to ensure the water movement in the space behind this module.









ready to glue. Upper part will serve as smaller internal filter in the tank and it will be filled with the ceramic rings at the bottom (about 1/4 of volume) and foam.









module installation





















































That's all for this time, I have to select the next set of pictures.


----------



## canart (Jul 2, 2005)

Oh, I moved the pics in the Photobucket into correct folder and didn't realize that they will change the url and will miss here  
I can't edit the post as it's available for 1 hour only. Admins, please, is it possible to allow me to edit the post as I don't want to post the long post again to save space in this topic? Thanks!!!


----------



## canart (Jul 2, 2005)

I did copies of the pics in the photobuckets to show them you here. More will come soon


----------



## netrippa (Jun 14, 2010)

great tank journal, cant wait to see more pics


----------



## AF_medic (Jun 8, 2006)

very impressive. I think the biggest mind blower for me was rocks that you could cut with a hand saw.


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

That is not it for modules is it? :-?


----------



## canart (Jul 2, 2005)

Hi everybody,

excuse me for this big delay...but...it doesn't matter why...here we continue  Look how all the project run.

Filter module glued...









The next step was to fill the gap between the bottom of the tank and background (about 7 cm). I used the cut parts of the bcg from the side cut as I had to shorten it by about 10 cm. The pieces of the bcg and polyurethane foam filled this space right. Then the joins were siliconed and sanded.









I left some gap (will be filled by foam to prevent the fish and dirt enter the space behind the bcg) you can see on the left for the water flow through it. Behind the bcg there will be the big internal foam filter.


















To cover the glass under the modules I used the piece of slim BTN. I adjusted it to fit the space below the module.









Other small gaps and crevices were also filled by small parts of BTN modules to create the compact rock. 


















Total view...note the stand is also almost covered with doors...the cabinet building will be mentioned later.









During the night lightened by the ceiling spot LED lights.









The next step was to install the overhanging module. See pics. First, I drilled the module for the screen to allow water movement in the module.



























fixed and siliconed in place


















after the silicone is dry I drilled the hole through the module and background and installed the short pipe through it


















then the powerhead has been connected to the pipe


















behind the background there is a sucking pipe. Red arrow shows the water flow direction.









complete installation









the powerhead output end









last step in the background building was to add some polyurethane foam to top of the background to divide the spaces in front and behind the background because the background is glued at the upper glass bracket level and some fish or undesired water flow could appear. It needed about 1" (2,5 cm) foam modeling. Red arrow shows only the polyurethane foam and green one shows the sanded margin.









Added margin to the filter module with installed powerhead









front wiev - output









back view


----------



## canart (Jul 2, 2005)

This is how the background filter looks like. The space behind the bcg is filled by the small foam pieces put on a nylon fishing line. It looks like "foam snake" biggrin.gif When I will want to clean the filtration foam I just take the free end of the nylon, move it from behind the bcg and clean it. It will be done not so often as filter input is covered by the foam to prevent the detritus to enter the bcg filter. 









beading









Now, let's go to fill the tank...white sand bottom...



























almost ready...powerhead working


















the second one also working









ready :dancing: night view...this is only a temporary light for taking some pics for you. This blue T5 will serve as a night lighting. Another daylight white T5s will be added later when fish are here  



























Here are couple of the tank pics waiting for fish. Now with "testing" Ndoles  They will be removed after Chaitikas are ready. I also finished the lighting.


















back white light off, middle blue and front white on.









Ndoles testing the water


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

wow! that is one serious work.
great job on the build. very profesionally done.
you have some building skills.


----------



## sctoutkast (Jan 15, 2008)

All I got to say is that is one **** of a build brother. Planning goes far, and this proves it all the way. great job!!! TOTM


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

looking good; man looking good


----------



## canart (Jul 2, 2005)

thank you!  I will add more pics...now the tank is nasty looking as the whole background is covered with the brown algae. It makes the tank absolutely different of that in the beginning. I have to wait some time and a few ancistrus will help


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

It looks great, I just wish it had more modules because it looks kinda empty on the left side. I know that you will probably add rocks or some decoration but I was looking forward to some more overhangs to cast nice shadows. Again, great work!


----------



## Coln (Dec 17, 2007)

Knew you would make it this good, love the end tank photo of the ndoles, you'll have a
great view of tank with end and front view when done :thumb:


----------



## canart (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks!!!

myghtyevil: My original idea was to make the tank rocky to sandy area form right to the left. It means darker area with overhanging rock creating the shadow and more light on the right side where some rocks will be placed and also some free sand area for sandsifters. The second reason is that the tank has open view from the right so the open area is better than covered with overhanging module and full of rocks. I've added some rocks in the tank...I will make some shots soon. The brown algae are nasty and I'm waiting for the Ancistrus end their cleaning job  They work really hard


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

nice job on your setup.


----------



## canart (Jul 2, 2005)

thanks!


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Looks cool! Can't wait for updated pics! That's such a cool idea with the filter in the BG.


----------



## canart (Jul 2, 2005)

Thanks Manoah!

Here are some recent pics...the background isn't clean of brown algae yet but Ancistrus do their job step by step  The rockwork is also not ready and more rocks will be added when found 8)


----------



## KiDD (Aug 20, 2010)

Have you thought about getting some Painters Tape and doing the ends of the tank were you can see the edge of the background?


----------



## canart (Jul 2, 2005)

Yes I have...not a painters tape but other similar thing...some black foil or so...but then other idea comes to my mind and I will end that edge in other way...it's surprise  I have to reconsider it seriously and then hope it will be far better than the tape


----------



## KiDD (Aug 20, 2010)

Can not wait to see what you got coming up..

It looks really good you did a great job on it.


----------



## LoRyder (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow that tank looks nice. Nice work. Can't wait to see the final look


----------



## canart (Jul 2, 2005)

thanks!!!
Hope the final look of the tank alone is done  only few more rocks will be added. 
We will see if the other things solving the hiding the side background edge are real


----------

